# Sticky  Love where you live - favorite specific trails Picture Thread



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

We need a thread where everyone can show off some of their favorite specific trails. Give us the goods, we insist.

I'll start off with the Picketpost section of the Arizona Trail. The AZT is a little slice of heaven, and this is probably my favorite section (that I've ridden so far).










Let's see yours.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Eric F said:


> Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...
> View attachment 1967960


I really need to road trip over to SoCal and ride some of the trails there.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Steven, that looks really great! I'm heading that way for a few days after the Fruita Fat Bike Fest in May.

So here's my home place, looking down the trail to our house, Heavenly center, Jobs Peak left, TRT Flume right. Behind me It's BLM for miles. 

The fencing and rebar livestock guard is to keep the wild horses out .. we got thirty head that wander through.











Looking out across Christmas Valley from the TRT, on the way to Toads. This was post wildfire 2021.










The "big lake", looking south from Incline


----------



## zvonler (Jun 22, 2010)

Austin, TX, Barton Creek Greenbelt. This spot is only about 5 miles from the center of downtown, looking SE.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961


I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961





Klurejr said:


> I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


White Tanks is the bees knees


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

AZ reppin' hard. Browns.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

On the Skid Marks trail as it makes the bend on the south end of Mammoth Mountain, The Lakes Basin is below us and the Sierra Nevada High country beyond.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

And in the Spring, this is what my local riding area looks like, Calavera Nature Preserve, Carlsbad, CA.


----------



## Noplacelikeloam (Mar 2, 2021)

Hood River, Oregon.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Peak District, UK.

Stanage Edge









The Kinder Loop









Ladybower









The naughty stuff is better but these are the "must ride" loops if you've not been before imo.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Mac_89 said:


> Peak District, UK.
> 
> Stanage Edge
> View attachment 1968008
> ...



I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


----------



## service (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

My local trail, Horry County Bike Run Park, aka “The Hulk” in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. 

A really fast and fun 7 mile loop. Lots of sand and roots, but a surprising amount of short, steep climbs. It’s tons of fun. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Favorite trail as far as riding the trail or scenery? I find I rarely want to stop on the fun, challenging sections of my trails so most of my photos are of mellow sections.

But I'm feeling sunburned scrolling through this thread so far, need some shade.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Klurejr said:


> I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


We're pretty lucky. There isn't much elevation but there's a lot of variety. I would love to ride more "big mountain" stuff though.

Scotland is fantastic. It's barren and brutal one moment and then stunningly beautiful and serene the next. The Lake District and Wales are the other two major mtb havens here.


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

Breakheart Trail, Arcadia Management Area, Rhode Island.









Rough and challenging with plenty of options for longer or shorter rides. Beautiful in Autumn. Lots of scenic, wild rivers and brooks.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My favorite that's not a user generated trail is Exploration. After i took this pic i tossed that cheater rock over the side. The root is the line.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

We need a thread where everyone can show off some of their favorite specific trails. Give us the goods, we insist.

I'll start off with the Picketpost section of the Arizona Trail. The AZT is a little slice of heaven, and this is probably my favorite section (that I've ridden so far).










Let's see yours.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Eric F said:


> Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...
> View attachment 1967960


I really need to road trip over to SoCal and ride some of the trails there.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Steven, that looks really great! I'm heading that way for a few days after the Fruita Fat Bike Fest in May.

So here's my home place, looking down the trail to our house, Heavenly center, Jobs Peak left, TRT Flume right. Behind me It's BLM for miles. 

The fencing and rebar livestock guard is to keep the wild horses out .. we got thirty head that wander through.











Looking out across Christmas Valley from the TRT, on the way to Toads. This was post wildfire 2021.










The "big lake", looking south from Incline


----------



## zvonler (Jun 22, 2010)

Austin, TX, Barton Creek Greenbelt. This spot is only about 5 miles from the center of downtown, looking SE.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961


I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961





Klurejr said:


> I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


White Tanks is the bees knees


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

AZ reppin' hard. Browns.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

On the Skid Marks trail as it makes the bend on the south end of Mammoth Mountain, The Lakes Basin is below us and the Sierra Nevada High country beyond.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

And in the Spring, this is what my local riding area looks like, Calavera Nature Preserve, Carlsbad, CA.


----------



## Noplacelikeloam (Mar 2, 2021)

Hood River, Oregon.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Peak District, UK.

Stanage Edge









The Kinder Loop









Ladybower









The naughty stuff is better but these are the "must ride" loops if you've not been before imo.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Mac_89 said:


> Peak District, UK.
> 
> Stanage Edge
> View attachment 1968008
> ...



I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


----------



## service (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

My local trail, Horry County Bike Run Park, aka “The Hulk” in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. 

A really fast and fun 7 mile loop. Lots of sand and roots, but a surprising amount of short, steep climbs. It’s tons of fun. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Favorite trail as far as riding the trail or scenery? I find I rarely want to stop on the fun, challenging sections of my trails so most of my photos are of mellow sections.

But I'm feeling sunburned scrolling through this thread so far, need some shade.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Klurejr said:


> I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


We're pretty lucky. There isn't much elevation but there's a lot of variety. I would love to ride more "big mountain" stuff though.

Scotland is fantastic. It's barren and brutal one moment and then stunningly beautiful and serene the next. The Lake District and Wales are the other two major mtb havens here.


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

Breakheart Trail, Arcadia Management Area, Rhode Island.









Rough and challenging with plenty of options for longer or shorter rides. Beautiful in Autumn. Lots of scenic, wild rivers and brooks.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My favorite that's not a user generated trail is Exploration. After i took this pic i tossed that cheater rock over the side. The root is the line.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

We need a thread where everyone can show off some of their favorite specific trails. Give us the goods, we insist.

I'll start off with the Picketpost section of the Arizona Trail. The AZT is a little slice of heaven, and this is probably my favorite section (that I've ridden so far).










Let's see yours.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Eric F said:


> Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...
> View attachment 1967960


I really need to road trip over to SoCal and ride some of the trails there.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Steven, that looks really great! I'm heading that way for a few days after the Fruita Fat Bike Fest in May.

So here's my home place, looking down the trail to our house, Heavenly center, Jobs Peak left, TRT Flume right. Behind me It's BLM for miles. 

The fencing and rebar livestock guard is to keep the wild horses out .. we got thirty head that wander through.











Looking out across Christmas Valley from the TRT, on the way to Toads. This was post wildfire 2021.










The "big lake", looking south from Incline


----------



## zvonler (Jun 22, 2010)

Austin, TX, Barton Creek Greenbelt. This spot is only about 5 miles from the center of downtown, looking SE.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961


I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961





Klurejr said:


> I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


White Tanks is the bees knees


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

AZ reppin' hard. Browns.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

On the Skid Marks trail as it makes the bend on the south end of Mammoth Mountain, The Lakes Basin is below us and the Sierra Nevada High country beyond.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

And in the Spring, this is what my local riding area looks like, Calavera Nature Preserve, Carlsbad, CA.


----------



## Noplacelikeloam (Mar 2, 2021)

Hood River, Oregon.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Peak District, UK.

Stanage Edge









The Kinder Loop









Ladybower









The naughty stuff is better but these are the "must ride" loops if you've not been before imo.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Mac_89 said:


> Peak District, UK.
> 
> Stanage Edge
> View attachment 1968008
> ...



I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


----------



## service (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

My local trail, Horry County Bike Run Park, aka “The Hulk” in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. 

A really fast and fun 7 mile loop. Lots of sand and roots, but a surprising amount of short, steep climbs. It’s tons of fun. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Favorite trail as far as riding the trail or scenery? I find I rarely want to stop on the fun, challenging sections of my trails so most of my photos are of mellow sections.

But I'm feeling sunburned scrolling through this thread so far, need some shade.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Klurejr said:


> I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


We're pretty lucky. There isn't much elevation but there's a lot of variety. I would love to ride more "big mountain" stuff though.

Scotland is fantastic. It's barren and brutal one moment and then stunningly beautiful and serene the next. The Lake District and Wales are the other two major mtb havens here.


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

Breakheart Trail, Arcadia Management Area, Rhode Island.









Rough and challenging with plenty of options for longer or shorter rides. Beautiful in Autumn. Lots of scenic, wild rivers and brooks.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My favorite that's not a user generated trail is Exploration. After i took this pic i tossed that cheater rock over the side. The root is the line.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

We need a thread where everyone can show off some of their favorite specific trails. Give us the goods, we insist.

I'll start off with the Picketpost section of the Arizona Trail. The AZT is a little slice of heaven, and this is probably my favorite section (that I've ridden so far).










Let's see yours.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Eric F said:


> Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...
> View attachment 1967960


I really need to road trip over to SoCal and ride some of the trails there.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Steven, that looks really great! I'm heading that way for a few days after the Fruita Fat Bike Fest in May.

So here's my home place, looking down the trail to our house, Heavenly center, Jobs Peak left, TRT Flume right. Behind me It's BLM for miles. 

The fencing and rebar livestock guard is to keep the wild horses out .. we got thirty head that wander through.











Looking out across Christmas Valley from the TRT, on the way to Toads. This was post wildfire 2021.










The "big lake", looking south from Incline


----------



## zvonler (Jun 22, 2010)

Austin, TX, Barton Creek Greenbelt. This spot is only about 5 miles from the center of downtown, looking SE.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961


I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961





Klurejr said:


> I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


White Tanks is the bees knees


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

AZ reppin' hard. Browns.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

On the Skid Marks trail as it makes the bend on the south end of Mammoth Mountain, The Lakes Basin is below us and the Sierra Nevada High country beyond.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

And in the Spring, this is what my local riding area looks like, Calavera Nature Preserve, Carlsbad, CA.


----------



## Noplacelikeloam (Mar 2, 2021)

Hood River, Oregon.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Peak District, UK.

Stanage Edge









The Kinder Loop









Ladybower









The naughty stuff is better but these are the "must ride" loops if you've not been before imo.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Mac_89 said:


> Peak District, UK.
> 
> Stanage Edge
> View attachment 1968008
> ...



I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


----------



## service (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

My local trail, Horry County Bike Run Park, aka “The Hulk” in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. 

A really fast and fun 7 mile loop. Lots of sand and roots, but a surprising amount of short, steep climbs. It’s tons of fun. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Favorite trail as far as riding the trail or scenery? I find I rarely want to stop on the fun, challenging sections of my trails so most of my photos are of mellow sections.

But I'm feeling sunburned scrolling through this thread so far, need some shade.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Klurejr said:


> I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


We're pretty lucky. There isn't much elevation but there's a lot of variety. I would love to ride more "big mountain" stuff though.

Scotland is fantastic. It's barren and brutal one moment and then stunningly beautiful and serene the next. The Lake District and Wales are the other two major mtb havens here.


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

Breakheart Trail, Arcadia Management Area, Rhode Island.









Rough and challenging with plenty of options for longer or shorter rides. Beautiful in Autumn. Lots of scenic, wild rivers and brooks.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My favorite that's not a user generated trail is Exploration. After i took this pic i tossed that cheater rock over the side. The root is the line.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

We need a thread where everyone can show off some of their favorite specific trails. Give us the goods, we insist.

I'll start off with the Picketpost section of the Arizona Trail. The AZT is a little slice of heaven, and this is probably my favorite section (that I've ridden so far).










Let's see yours.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Eric F said:


> Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...
> View attachment 1967960


I really need to road trip over to SoCal and ride some of the trails there.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Steven, that looks really great! I'm heading that way for a few days after the Fruita Fat Bike Fest in May.

So here's my home place, looking down the trail to our house, Heavenly center, Jobs Peak left, TRT Flume right. Behind me It's BLM for miles. 

The fencing and rebar livestock guard is to keep the wild horses out .. we got thirty head that wander through.











Looking out across Christmas Valley from the TRT, on the way to Toads. This was post wildfire 2021.










The "big lake", looking south from Incline


----------



## zvonler (Jun 22, 2010)

Austin, TX, Barton Creek Greenbelt. This spot is only about 5 miles from the center of downtown, looking SE.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961


I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961





Klurejr said:


> I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


White Tanks is the bees knees


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

AZ reppin' hard. Browns.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

On the Skid Marks trail as it makes the bend on the south end of Mammoth Mountain, The Lakes Basin is below us and the Sierra Nevada High country beyond.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

And in the Spring, this is what my local riding area looks like, Calavera Nature Preserve, Carlsbad, CA.


----------



## Noplacelikeloam (Mar 2, 2021)

Hood River, Oregon.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Peak District, UK.

Stanage Edge









The Kinder Loop









Ladybower









The naughty stuff is better but these are the "must ride" loops if you've not been before imo.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Mac_89 said:


> Peak District, UK.
> 
> Stanage Edge
> View attachment 1968008
> ...



I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


----------



## service (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

My local trail, Horry County Bike Run Park, aka “The Hulk” in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. 

A really fast and fun 7 mile loop. Lots of sand and roots, but a surprising amount of short, steep climbs. It’s tons of fun. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Favorite trail as far as riding the trail or scenery? I find I rarely want to stop on the fun, challenging sections of my trails so most of my photos are of mellow sections.

But I'm feeling sunburned scrolling through this thread so far, need some shade.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Klurejr said:


> I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


We're pretty lucky. There isn't much elevation but there's a lot of variety. I would love to ride more "big mountain" stuff though.

Scotland is fantastic. It's barren and brutal one moment and then stunningly beautiful and serene the next. The Lake District and Wales are the other two major mtb havens here.


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

Breakheart Trail, Arcadia Management Area, Rhode Island.









Rough and challenging with plenty of options for longer or shorter rides. Beautiful in Autumn. Lots of scenic, wild rivers and brooks.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My favorite that's not a user generated trail is Exploration. After i took this pic i tossed that cheater rock over the side. The root is the line.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

We need a thread where everyone can show off some of their favorite specific trails. Give us the goods, we insist.

I'll start off with the Picketpost section of the Arizona Trail. The AZT is a little slice of heaven, and this is probably my favorite section (that I've ridden so far).










Let's see yours.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Eric F said:


> Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...
> View attachment 1967960


I really need to road trip over to SoCal and ride some of the trails there.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Steven, that looks really great! I'm heading that way for a few days after the Fruita Fat Bike Fest in May.

So here's my home place, looking down the trail to our house, Heavenly center, Jobs Peak left, TRT Flume right. Behind me It's BLM for miles. 

The fencing and rebar livestock guard is to keep the wild horses out .. we got thirty head that wander through.











Looking out across Christmas Valley from the TRT, on the way to Toads. This was post wildfire 2021.










The "big lake", looking south from Incline


----------



## zvonler (Jun 22, 2010)

Austin, TX, Barton Creek Greenbelt. This spot is only about 5 miles from the center of downtown, looking SE.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961


I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961





Klurejr said:


> I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


White Tanks is the bees knees


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

AZ reppin' hard. Browns.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

On the Skid Marks trail as it makes the bend on the south end of Mammoth Mountain, The Lakes Basin is below us and the Sierra Nevada High country beyond.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

And in the Spring, this is what my local riding area looks like, Calavera Nature Preserve, Carlsbad, CA.


----------



## Noplacelikeloam (Mar 2, 2021)

Hood River, Oregon.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Peak District, UK.

Stanage Edge









The Kinder Loop









Ladybower









The naughty stuff is better but these are the "must ride" loops if you've not been before imo.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Mac_89 said:


> Peak District, UK.
> 
> Stanage Edge
> View attachment 1968008
> ...



I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


----------



## service (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

My local trail, Horry County Bike Run Park, aka “The Hulk” in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. 

A really fast and fun 7 mile loop. Lots of sand and roots, but a surprising amount of short, steep climbs. It’s tons of fun. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Favorite trail as far as riding the trail or scenery? I find I rarely want to stop on the fun, challenging sections of my trails so most of my photos are of mellow sections.

But I'm feeling sunburned scrolling through this thread so far, need some shade.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Klurejr said:


> I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


We're pretty lucky. There isn't much elevation but there's a lot of variety. I would love to ride more "big mountain" stuff though.

Scotland is fantastic. It's barren and brutal one moment and then stunningly beautiful and serene the next. The Lake District and Wales are the other two major mtb havens here.


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

Breakheart Trail, Arcadia Management Area, Rhode Island.









Rough and challenging with plenty of options for longer or shorter rides. Beautiful in Autumn. Lots of scenic, wild rivers and brooks.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My favorite that's not a user generated trail is Exploration. After i took this pic i tossed that cheater rock over the side. The root is the line.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

We need a thread where everyone can show off some of their favorite specific trails. Give us the goods, we insist.

I'll start off with the Picketpost section of the Arizona Trail. The AZT is a little slice of heaven, and this is probably my favorite section (that I've ridden so far).










Let's see yours.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Eric F said:


> Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...
> View attachment 1967960


I really need to road trip over to SoCal and ride some of the trails there.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Steven, that looks really great! I'm heading that way for a few days after the Fruita Fat Bike Fest in May.

So here's my home place, looking down the trail to our house, Heavenly center, Jobs Peak left, TRT Flume right. Behind me It's BLM for miles. 

The fencing and rebar livestock guard is to keep the wild horses out .. we got thirty head that wander through.











Looking out across Christmas Valley from the TRT, on the way to Toads. This was post wildfire 2021.










The "big lake", looking south from Incline


----------



## zvonler (Jun 22, 2010)

Austin, TX, Barton Creek Greenbelt. This spot is only about 5 miles from the center of downtown, looking SE.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961


I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961





Klurejr said:


> I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


White Tanks is the bees knees


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

AZ reppin' hard. Browns.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

On the Skid Marks trail as it makes the bend on the south end of Mammoth Mountain, The Lakes Basin is below us and the Sierra Nevada High country beyond.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

And in the Spring, this is what my local riding area looks like, Calavera Nature Preserve, Carlsbad, CA.


----------



## Noplacelikeloam (Mar 2, 2021)

Hood River, Oregon.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Peak District, UK.

Stanage Edge









The Kinder Loop









Ladybower









The naughty stuff is better but these are the "must ride" loops if you've not been before imo.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Mac_89 said:


> Peak District, UK.
> 
> Stanage Edge
> View attachment 1968008
> ...



I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


----------



## service (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

My local trail, Horry County Bike Run Park, aka “The Hulk” in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. 

A really fast and fun 7 mile loop. Lots of sand and roots, but a surprising amount of short, steep climbs. It’s tons of fun. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Favorite trail as far as riding the trail or scenery? I find I rarely want to stop on the fun, challenging sections of my trails so most of my photos are of mellow sections.

But I'm feeling sunburned scrolling through this thread so far, need some shade.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Klurejr said:


> I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


We're pretty lucky. There isn't much elevation but there's a lot of variety. I would love to ride more "big mountain" stuff though.

Scotland is fantastic. It's barren and brutal one moment and then stunningly beautiful and serene the next. The Lake District and Wales are the other two major mtb havens here.


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

Breakheart Trail, Arcadia Management Area, Rhode Island.









Rough and challenging with plenty of options for longer or shorter rides. Beautiful in Autumn. Lots of scenic, wild rivers and brooks.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My favorite that's not a user generated trail is Exploration. After i took this pic i tossed that cheater rock over the side. The root is the line.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

We need a thread where everyone can show off some of their favorite specific trails. Give us the goods, we insist.

I'll start off with the Picketpost section of the Arizona Trail. The AZT is a little slice of heaven, and this is probably my favorite section (that I've ridden so far).










Let's see yours.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Eric F said:


> Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...
> View attachment 1967960


I really need to road trip over to SoCal and ride some of the trails there.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Steven, that looks really great! I'm heading that way for a few days after the Fruita Fat Bike Fest in May.

So here's my home place, looking down the trail to our house, Heavenly center, Jobs Peak left, TRT Flume right. Behind me It's BLM for miles. 

The fencing and rebar livestock guard is to keep the wild horses out .. we got thirty head that wander through.











Looking out across Christmas Valley from the TRT, on the way to Toads. This was post wildfire 2021.










The "big lake", looking south from Incline


----------



## zvonler (Jun 22, 2010)

Austin, TX, Barton Creek Greenbelt. This spot is only about 5 miles from the center of downtown, looking SE.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961


I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961





Klurejr said:


> I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


White Tanks is the bees knees


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

AZ reppin' hard. Browns.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

On the Skid Marks trail as it makes the bend on the south end of Mammoth Mountain, The Lakes Basin is below us and the Sierra Nevada High country beyond.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

And in the Spring, this is what my local riding area looks like, Calavera Nature Preserve, Carlsbad, CA.


----------



## Noplacelikeloam (Mar 2, 2021)

Hood River, Oregon.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Peak District, UK.

Stanage Edge









The Kinder Loop









Ladybower









The naughty stuff is better but these are the "must ride" loops if you've not been before imo.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Mac_89 said:


> Peak District, UK.
> 
> Stanage Edge
> View attachment 1968008
> ...



I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


----------



## service (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

My local trail, Horry County Bike Run Park, aka “The Hulk” in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. 

A really fast and fun 7 mile loop. Lots of sand and roots, but a surprising amount of short, steep climbs. It’s tons of fun. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Favorite trail as far as riding the trail or scenery? I find I rarely want to stop on the fun, challenging sections of my trails so most of my photos are of mellow sections.

But I'm feeling sunburned scrolling through this thread so far, need some shade.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Klurejr said:


> I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


We're pretty lucky. There isn't much elevation but there's a lot of variety. I would love to ride more "big mountain" stuff though.

Scotland is fantastic. It's barren and brutal one moment and then stunningly beautiful and serene the next. The Lake District and Wales are the other two major mtb havens here.


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

Breakheart Trail, Arcadia Management Area, Rhode Island.









Rough and challenging with plenty of options for longer or shorter rides. Beautiful in Autumn. Lots of scenic, wild rivers and brooks.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My favorite that's not a user generated trail is Exploration. After i took this pic i tossed that cheater rock over the side. The root is the line.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

We need a thread where everyone can show off some of their favorite specific trails. Give us the goods, we insist.

I'll start off with the Picketpost section of the Arizona Trail. The AZT is a little slice of heaven, and this is probably my favorite section (that I've ridden so far).










Let's see yours.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Eric F said:


> Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...
> View attachment 1967960


I really need to road trip over to SoCal and ride some of the trails there.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Steven, that looks really great! I'm heading that way for a few days after the Fruita Fat Bike Fest in May.

So here's my home place, looking down the trail to our house, Heavenly center, Jobs Peak left, TRT Flume right. Behind me It's BLM for miles. 

The fencing and rebar livestock guard is to keep the wild horses out .. we got thirty head that wander through.











Looking out across Christmas Valley from the TRT, on the way to Toads. This was post wildfire 2021.










The "big lake", looking south from Incline


----------



## zvonler (Jun 22, 2010)

Austin, TX, Barton Creek Greenbelt. This spot is only about 5 miles from the center of downtown, looking SE.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961


I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961





Klurejr said:


> I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


White Tanks is the bees knees


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

AZ reppin' hard. Browns.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

On the Skid Marks trail as it makes the bend on the south end of Mammoth Mountain, The Lakes Basin is below us and the Sierra Nevada High country beyond.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

And in the Spring, this is what my local riding area looks like, Calavera Nature Preserve, Carlsbad, CA.


----------



## Noplacelikeloam (Mar 2, 2021)

Hood River, Oregon.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Peak District, UK.

Stanage Edge









The Kinder Loop









Ladybower









The naughty stuff is better but these are the "must ride" loops if you've not been before imo.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Mac_89 said:


> Peak District, UK.
> 
> Stanage Edge
> View attachment 1968008
> ...



I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


----------



## service (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

My local trail, Horry County Bike Run Park, aka “The Hulk” in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. 

A really fast and fun 7 mile loop. Lots of sand and roots, but a surprising amount of short, steep climbs. It’s tons of fun. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Favorite trail as far as riding the trail or scenery? I find I rarely want to stop on the fun, challenging sections of my trails so most of my photos are of mellow sections.

But I'm feeling sunburned scrolling through this thread so far, need some shade.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Klurejr said:


> I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


We're pretty lucky. There isn't much elevation but there's a lot of variety. I would love to ride more "big mountain" stuff though.

Scotland is fantastic. It's barren and brutal one moment and then stunningly beautiful and serene the next. The Lake District and Wales are the other two major mtb havens here.


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

Breakheart Trail, Arcadia Management Area, Rhode Island.









Rough and challenging with plenty of options for longer or shorter rides. Beautiful in Autumn. Lots of scenic, wild rivers and brooks.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My favorite that's not a user generated trail is Exploration. After i took this pic i tossed that cheater rock over the side. The root is the line.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

We need a thread where everyone can show off some of their favorite specific trails. Give us the goods, we insist.

I'll start off with the Picketpost section of the Arizona Trail. The AZT is a little slice of heaven, and this is probably my favorite section (that I've ridden so far).










Let's see yours.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Eric F said:


> Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...
> View attachment 1967960


I really need to road trip over to SoCal and ride some of the trails there.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Steven, that looks really great! I'm heading that way for a few days after the Fruita Fat Bike Fest in May.

So here's my home place, looking down the trail to our house, Heavenly center, Jobs Peak left, TRT Flume right. Behind me It's BLM for miles. 

The fencing and rebar livestock guard is to keep the wild horses out .. we got thirty head that wander through.











Looking out across Christmas Valley from the TRT, on the way to Toads. This was post wildfire 2021.










The "big lake", looking south from Incline


----------



## zvonler (Jun 22, 2010)

Austin, TX, Barton Creek Greenbelt. This spot is only about 5 miles from the center of downtown, looking SE.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961


I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961





Klurejr said:


> I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


White Tanks is the bees knees


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

AZ reppin' hard. Browns.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

On the Skid Marks trail as it makes the bend on the south end of Mammoth Mountain, The Lakes Basin is below us and the Sierra Nevada High country beyond.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

And in the Spring, this is what my local riding area looks like, Calavera Nature Preserve, Carlsbad, CA.


----------



## Noplacelikeloam (Mar 2, 2021)

Hood River, Oregon.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Peak District, UK.

Stanage Edge









The Kinder Loop









Ladybower









The naughty stuff is better but these are the "must ride" loops if you've not been before imo.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Mac_89 said:


> Peak District, UK.
> 
> Stanage Edge
> View attachment 1968008
> ...



I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


----------



## service (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

My local trail, Horry County Bike Run Park, aka “The Hulk” in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. 

A really fast and fun 7 mile loop. Lots of sand and roots, but a surprising amount of short, steep climbs. It’s tons of fun. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Favorite trail as far as riding the trail or scenery? I find I rarely want to stop on the fun, challenging sections of my trails so most of my photos are of mellow sections.

But I'm feeling sunburned scrolling through this thread so far, need some shade.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Klurejr said:


> I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


We're pretty lucky. There isn't much elevation but there's a lot of variety. I would love to ride more "big mountain" stuff though.

Scotland is fantastic. It's barren and brutal one moment and then stunningly beautiful and serene the next. The Lake District and Wales are the other two major mtb havens here.


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

Breakheart Trail, Arcadia Management Area, Rhode Island.









Rough and challenging with plenty of options for longer or shorter rides. Beautiful in Autumn. Lots of scenic, wild rivers and brooks.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My favorite that's not a user generated trail is Exploration. After i took this pic i tossed that cheater rock over the side. The root is the line.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

We need a thread where everyone can show off some of their favorite specific trails. Give us the goods, we insist.

I'll start off with the Picketpost section of the Arizona Trail. The AZT is a little slice of heaven, and this is probably my favorite section (that I've ridden so far).










Let's see yours.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Eric F said:


> Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...
> View attachment 1967960


I really need to road trip over to SoCal and ride some of the trails there.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Steven, that looks really great! I'm heading that way for a few days after the Fruita Fat Bike Fest in May.

So here's my home place, looking down the trail to our house, Heavenly center, Jobs Peak left, TRT Flume right. Behind me It's BLM for miles. 

The fencing and rebar livestock guard is to keep the wild horses out .. we got thirty head that wander through.











Looking out across Christmas Valley from the TRT, on the way to Toads. This was post wildfire 2021.










The "big lake", looking south from Incline


----------



## zvonler (Jun 22, 2010)

Austin, TX, Barton Creek Greenbelt. This spot is only about 5 miles from the center of downtown, looking SE.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961


I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961





Klurejr said:


> I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


White Tanks is the bees knees


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

AZ reppin' hard. Browns.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

On the Skid Marks trail as it makes the bend on the south end of Mammoth Mountain, The Lakes Basin is below us and the Sierra Nevada High country beyond.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

And in the Spring, this is what my local riding area looks like, Calavera Nature Preserve, Carlsbad, CA.


----------



## Noplacelikeloam (Mar 2, 2021)

Hood River, Oregon.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Peak District, UK.

Stanage Edge









The Kinder Loop









Ladybower









The naughty stuff is better but these are the "must ride" loops if you've not been before imo.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Mac_89 said:


> Peak District, UK.
> 
> Stanage Edge
> View attachment 1968008
> ...



I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


----------



## service (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

My local trail, Horry County Bike Run Park, aka “The Hulk” in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. 

A really fast and fun 7 mile loop. Lots of sand and roots, but a surprising amount of short, steep climbs. It’s tons of fun. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Favorite trail as far as riding the trail or scenery? I find I rarely want to stop on the fun, challenging sections of my trails so most of my photos are of mellow sections.

But I'm feeling sunburned scrolling through this thread so far, need some shade.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Klurejr said:


> I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


We're pretty lucky. There isn't much elevation but there's a lot of variety. I would love to ride more "big mountain" stuff though.

Scotland is fantastic. It's barren and brutal one moment and then stunningly beautiful and serene the next. The Lake District and Wales are the other two major mtb havens here.


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

Breakheart Trail, Arcadia Management Area, Rhode Island.









Rough and challenging with plenty of options for longer or shorter rides. Beautiful in Autumn. Lots of scenic, wild rivers and brooks.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My favorite that's not a user generated trail is Exploration. After i took this pic i tossed that cheater rock over the side. The root is the line.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

We need a thread where everyone can show off some of their favorite specific trails. Give us the goods, we insist.

I'll start off with the Picketpost section of the Arizona Trail. The AZT is a little slice of heaven, and this is probably my favorite section (that I've ridden so far).










Let's see yours.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Eric F said:


> Mt. Hillyer (Angeles National Forest, So Cal)...
> View attachment 1967960


I really need to road trip over to SoCal and ride some of the trails there.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Steven, that looks really great! I'm heading that way for a few days after the Fruita Fat Bike Fest in May.

So here's my home place, looking down the trail to our house, Heavenly center, Jobs Peak left, TRT Flume right. Behind me It's BLM for miles. 

The fencing and rebar livestock guard is to keep the wild horses out .. we got thirty head that wander through.











Looking out across Christmas Valley from the TRT, on the way to Toads. This was post wildfire 2021.










The "big lake", looking south from Incline


----------



## zvonler (Jun 22, 2010)

Austin, TX, Barton Creek Greenbelt. This spot is only about 5 miles from the center of downtown, looking SE.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961


I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

NorCal_In_AZ said:


> Ford Canyon Trail, White Tanks, Waddell AZ. Only a few minutes from my house and out of the city. But I can ride up here and just enjoy the silence.
> 
> View attachment 1967961





Klurejr said:


> I camped there once in May a few years ago and we hiked that trail, super cool spot.


White Tanks is the bees knees


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

AZ reppin' hard. Browns.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

On the Skid Marks trail as it makes the bend on the south end of Mammoth Mountain, The Lakes Basin is below us and the Sierra Nevada High country beyond.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

And in the Spring, this is what my local riding area looks like, Calavera Nature Preserve, Carlsbad, CA.


----------



## Noplacelikeloam (Mar 2, 2021)

Hood River, Oregon.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Peak District, UK.

Stanage Edge









The Kinder Loop









Ladybower









The naughty stuff is better but these are the "must ride" loops if you've not been before imo.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Mac_89 said:


> Peak District, UK.
> 
> Stanage Edge
> View attachment 1968008
> ...



I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


----------



## service (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

My local trail, Horry County Bike Run Park, aka “The Hulk” in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. 

A really fast and fun 7 mile loop. Lots of sand and roots, but a surprising amount of short, steep climbs. It’s tons of fun. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Favorite trail as far as riding the trail or scenery? I find I rarely want to stop on the fun, challenging sections of my trails so most of my photos are of mellow sections.

But I'm feeling sunburned scrolling through this thread so far, need some shade.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Klurejr said:


> I just missed being able to rent a bike and Ride Ben Nevis in Scotland when we went in 2007, we were there like a week or two after the mountain closed for the season in September. Your riding areas look amazing!


We're pretty lucky. There isn't much elevation but there's a lot of variety. I would love to ride more "big mountain" stuff though.

Scotland is fantastic. It's barren and brutal one moment and then stunningly beautiful and serene the next. The Lake District and Wales are the other two major mtb havens here.


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

Breakheart Trail, Arcadia Management Area, Rhode Island.









Rough and challenging with plenty of options for longer or shorter rides. Beautiful in Autumn. Lots of scenic, wild rivers and brooks.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

My favorite that's not a user generated trail is Exploration. After i took this pic i tossed that cheater rock over the side. The root is the line.


----------

